

Startup School Europe 2014 Live Stream - justin
http://www.ycombinator.com/sus/watch/

======
nqureshi
For those who (like me), don't like watching long videos, I made summary notes
on all the talks here: [http://theinflexion.com/blog/2014/07/26/notes-from-
startup-s...](http://theinflexion.com/blog/2014/07/26/notes-from-startup-
school-europe-london/)

------
acrim
I took notes of key points from each talk which you can access here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/14cGeSs5CgRIgMuwjmkq43hsg...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14cGeSs5CgRIgMuwjmkq43hsgqDG_-
XKpYltnok9FKPg/pub)

Also, nqureshi made much more complete and well written notes
here...[http://theinflexion.com/blog/2014/07/26/notes-from-
startup-s...](http://theinflexion.com/blog/2014/07/26/notes-from-startup-
school-europe-london/)

------
mischanix
As impressive as the video bitrates are, only the lowest option is watchable
with just Google Fiber :/

~~~
alerkay
The stream is OK when viewing from Europe (or from France as far as i'm
concerned).

~~~
wj
It is a bit choppy for me by this isn't the only video stream running in my
house at the moment.

------
lukasm
Does anyone know what's the email to ask questions?

~~~
kenny_r
It's startupschool@ycombinator.com and I believe the deadline is 4pm local
time.

------
victorantos
Does not work on my Android phone

~~~
rustyconover
The only reliable way I've found for Android to be supported for streaming is
using RTSP. Typically, you'd push a RTMP stream to a CDN that will transcode
it to RTSP. Scale Engine is a good CDN that offers this service via Wowza.

With RTSP you lose adaptive bitrate streaming, you have to pick a bit rate and
stick with it. But with newer version of Android HLS is apparently working
better but caveat emptor, Android streaming is hard to make work well on every
device.

It doesn't appear who ever Y! is using for the streaming has a RTSP setup.

